
BDE 3.0 (Bloomberg's core C++ library): Open Source Release - frutiger
https://github.com/bloomberg/bde/wiki/BDE-3.0:-Open-Source-Release
======
frutiger
Looks like the URL was updated: [https://github.com/bloomberg/bde/wiki/BDE-3.0
---Open-Source-...](https://github.com/bloomberg/bde/wiki/BDE-3.0---Open-
Source-Release)

